# Nissan Garage



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

YouTube - Nissan Heritage Garage - Teaser


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

cool vid


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Drool


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

oops my keybord is wet from drooling.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

Any one care to join me for a armed robbery?

should i put it up in Wanted section?
and how to we figure out who gets what cars?

Jesus i would like to pic out a few in there


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Is this place open to the public?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Is this place open to the public?


nope


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

wow, lovely collection!


----------

